# Roval Fusee SLX 23...good/bad?



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

Hello all,

I am wondering your thoughts on the roval fusee SLX 23 wheelset. Any sort of input will be appreciated. Do they hold up over time, good for roughish roads, good for crits?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

If you're getting these at a good price, then I would go ahead with them. Specialized is a first rate company and if you have problems they will provide warranty...quickly and efficiently. I had the predecessor wheels and while they were pretty good, they were no match for my Shimano DA 7850 24CL wheels. The DA rode better, had more refined hubs, and lighter rims, and felt a bit livlier. I've yet to ride wheels that I like as much. My carbon wheels just sit in the closet. 

The DA wheels cost a little more but can be mail ordered from the UK outfits like Chainreaction, PBK, Merlin, etc. The 7900 C24 version is being closed out and you should be able to get a pair for a bit over $800. But if this cost stresses you, then I would go ahead with the SLX 23 wheels. This is newer model that the one I had....in fact its probably two generations newer. 

If you are looking at a used pair, then I recommend passing on them. Get a new pair, the DA if you can afford them or the Specialized wheels, and you get a warranty.


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

NealH, Thanks for the input. If I was to get this wheelset, they would be new with a good price.


----------



## Doedrums (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a set on the way. Will report back when they come in.


----------



## Doedrums (Dec 30, 2012)

Installed the wheels today. The set weighed 1540 grams compared to the 2040 of the stock DT wheels. Once installed I weighed the bike and she lost 19oz with these wheels. Have not had a chance to ride yet but I will come back with my impressions when I do.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

deleted double post


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I have been running Roval SLX 23 wheels on my 2011 Roubaix SL3 Expert for several months and I like them a lot. They are noticeably lighter and stiffer than the Fulcrum 4's that came on the bike (and those weren't bad wheels themselves).

I have been thinking of upgrading to 11 speed Campagnolo Record components on the bike and I'm hoping I can still use these wheels by swapping the freehub body. Am I correct in assuming this will work?


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

So how are you liking the wheels so far? I'm looking into them as well


----------



## SprinterX (May 21, 2012)

I had a set for a few months and found them light and stiff. Noticeably quicker and better handling with their wider rim. Had my heart set on some carbons tho so I sold them. Aluminum free hub marked up pretty quickly after only a few hundred km. 

Was ready to pull the trigger on a set of the offshore carbons but just didn't like the reviews of ppl getting no response from supplier when they needed warranty attention.

I ordered and am now waiting for a custom wheelset from prowheelbuilder. They had a 10% off deal with Stans rim tape going while the TDF was on. Pacenti sl23, WI T11 laced 24/28 with Sapim CX-Ray. Great components, about 50 grams lighter still than the Rovals and a Ti freehub for superior durability compared to the aluminum.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

chill716 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am wondering your thoughts on the roval fusee SLX 23 wheelset. Any sort of input will be appreciated. Do they hold up over time, good for roughish roads, good for crits?


 I found them flex but I am a big guy. Also they are not tubeless ready. They are basically DT Swiss wheels. I don't think they are wide enough either.


----------



## SprinterX (May 21, 2012)

darwinosx said:


> I found them flex but I am a big guy. Also they are not tubeless ready. They are basically DT Swiss wheels. I don't think they are wide enough either.


I'm 220 and I never felt them flex, but maybe I don't stomp as hard. According to Specialized they're 17mm internal width which easily qualifies into the wide category of current wheel thinking.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I think he is referring to the outer width, not inner. And to his point, the wheels are not in the "wide" category that seems to be popular of late. Not that it makes any difference but, they are not following the "wider is better" trend in rim width today.


----------



## SprinterX (May 21, 2012)

NealH said:


> I think he is referring to the outer width, not inner. And to his point, the wheels are not in the "wide" category that seems to be popular of late. Not that it makes any difference but, they are not following the "wider is better" trend in rim width today.


I'm pretty much new to this cycling thing (2 years) so I'll check to your experience, but if by "wide" you mean external then perhaps yes as they are only 22mm in that dimension. 

From what I see from my researching wheels in the non aero (shallower depth) department is that 17mm internal definately qualifies as wide when compared to previous 14-15mm. This additional width is providing a better tire profile and footprint on the road surface for better handling. This is the new "wider is better" trend that I'm seeing and is so talked about all over the forums, so I'm going to gracefully disagree with you on that point.

If you're refering to the latest aero style carbon wheels then they do tend to be of a wider external dimension and with a different shape/profile to help slice thru the air and improve stability in cross winds. With that greater external width also comes a greater internal width, which as I stated above improves handling and road feel.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes, the Roval SLX23 rim's 22mm external width is marginally narrower than the 23mm width of such rims as Velocity A23, HED Belgium or H+Son, but they are significantly wider than the 19 or 20mm typical of road rims before the wider trend started.


----------

